# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  New Tech 1 and a question about bed size

## boatanchors

I just received and setup my new Tech 1 printer and I could not be happier. This is my third 3D printer (Two-UP and Sunhokey Prusa are the others), and this one is head and shoulders better than the other two. Right out of the box with S3D, I am getting incredible quality prints, and I really haven't started to tune the S3D settings at all, yet. I'm a happy camper.  :Smile: 

My question relates to bed size. What is the largest glass plate folks have been able to use? I imagine that it can't be too much bigger than the built-in bed, as the heater wouldn't cover the entire glass. This might not be too much of a problem with PLA (what I mostly print), but could be a no-no with ABS, etc.. In any case, I would be very happy to know what others have done to increase the print area a bit.

TIA,
Walt

----------


## wirlybird

Mine are the size of the bed.  I have seen some go larger but I think heating is going to be an issue.  The closer to the edge you get the more drop off in temp.

----------


## boatanchors

> Mine are the size of the bed.  I have seen some go larger but I think heating is going to be an issue.  The closer to the edge you get the more drop off in temp.


Thanks for the reply, wirlybird; that's what I thought, too. How are you holding the glass on the bed? Did you print corners for alignment? Something off Thingiverse or the like?

----------


## jfkansas

The physical limits of the carriage/gantry movement doesn't allow more than about 230mm by 150mm or about 6"x9".

----------

